# Free Tip Stickers on RideGuru to Get PAX to tip



## BentleyBean (May 3, 2017)

Just FYI, there actually kinda funny.

Ride.Guru -> Click on Hamburger Menu in Top Right Corner -> Under Resources click on "Promotional Tip Stickers for Drivers"


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

nice gesture, but those are horrible stickers.


----------

